# Dinner in Las Vegas



## Fern Modena (Jul 22, 2008)

Somebody here mentioned this once before...you can get discounts to some restaurants at the Tix4Tonite booths (half price ticket booths).  If you go to the Tix for Dinner website you can get an idea of what is available.  The booths are at various locations.  The most convenient would be in the plaza in front of Polo Towers, in the Coke Bottle area, and if you are driving, just before the Riviera Hotel (this one is a trailer and has parking for about ten cars on site).  When you go to the booth you purchase dinner reservations (you have to give them a date and time and it has to be seven or less days away) to a specific restaurant for $3. per person ($2. if it is a buffet).  You give the reservation slip to the host at the restaurant and are charged a discounted rate from 30-50% off, depending on the place.  

I recently purchased vouchers for Pampas Churrascaria, a Brazilian Grill restaurant.    We went there tonight with Dave M. and Pat H.  The food is great, especially for carnivores.  First is a salad bar with a large variety of items besides salad.  There is Brazilian fish stew, mixed mushrooms, olives and feta cheese, rice and cheese balls, fried banana, Texas caviar, Israeli couscous, and a whole lot more.  There are ten different types of meat, as much as you want, as often as you want.  They keep coming around with skewers and big knives, and cut off whatever you want.  And each skewer seemed to have both rare and more done parts, to satisfy everybody's taste.

The food was good, and certain people attempted to see just how much "all you can eat" really was    Not really, but they sure did enjoy...

The normal price for Pampas at dinner is $38.95.  With the vouchers it was $22.95 and well worth it.

Fern


----------



## applegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds terrific!   Thanks for posting.

I might be in Henderson next week as a very ill great-Aunt is about to pass and her family lives in Henderson.  I will wave to you!

Janna


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 24, 2008)

*Try Lowry's*

Some of the best meals I have ever had anywhere were at Lowry's in Las Vegas.  The food, service, and presentation are outstanding.


----------



## zazz (Jul 24, 2008)

Big fan of Pampas.  You can also get lunch vouchers which I think were $11 or so.  The difference between lunch and dinner is the price and that there are 11 different meats at dinner vs. five for lunch.  I believe that drinks are extra so tack a couple of bucks on for sodas.


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Is that restaurant in the Planet Hollywood mall?


----------



## zazz (Jul 25, 2008)

catwgirl said:


> Is that restaurant in the Planet Hollywood mall?



That's the one.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes it is.  If you are staying at the Marriott, Carriage House, or Wyndam you enter on the Harmon side of the mall and it is the second (I think) shop/restaurant on your left, the first one being Todai.  But be sure to stop at one of the Tix4Tonite stands first to purchase the discount vouchers!

Fern



catwgirl said:


> Is that restaurant in the Planet Hollywood mall?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 26, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> We went there tonight with Dave M. and Pat H.


Many thanks, Fern!  





> The food was good...


I disagree. It was great !!!  


> ....and certain people attempted to see just how much "all you can eat" really was....


Uh....  I confess.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 17, 2008)

Fern ... I looked at the Tkx4 site for entertainment tickets and couldn't believe the prices ... as much as $650 each?

When I was at the Bellagio recently the casino gave me two tickets for O free but I didn't know the price and didn't even look at the time.  They were called 'wet' seats, the very first row centre...and we did get a little bit splashed.  But, I had no idea that's what the show prices are these days.  Is there a lower priced source for show tickets than this?

Brian


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Fern for the tip.  We have a 50th birthday family group coming to Vegas next March and of course mom and dad will be picking up the tab for nine of us


----------



## Steve A (Sep 17, 2008)

There are some reduced price tickets available the day of the show. We did see the Blue Man Group and one of the Cirque shows with lower priced tickets.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 19, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Fern ... I looked at the Tkx4 site for entertainment tickets and couldn't believe the prices ... as much as $650 each?
> 
> When I was at the Bellagio recently the casino gave me two tickets for O free but I didn't know the price and didn't even look at the time.  They were called 'wet' seats, the very first row centre...and we did get a little bit splashed.  But, I had no idea that's what the show prices are these days.  Is there a lower priced source for show tickets than this?
> 
> Brian





Free tickets to 'O' - front and center??
You must have been gambling with Charles Barkley. 


Terry


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Fern.  I'm not going to Vegas until March and I'm good at finding deals but I hadn't heard of discounted meals before.  I will definitely check this out.

Joan


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 1, 2009)

We went to the Tix 4 Less by the Coke shop and got 50% off the entree at The Range Steakhouse in Harrahs (saved $80) and got tickets vouchers to see the Titanic Exhibit for $14, and got a 25% discount for food and 15% for merchandise at Hardrock. We figured we saved more than $150 with this tip.  Thanks!   

We were suprised at some of the shows available there.  Most were about 30% discounted.  Go early if you want to see one of the more popular shows or restaurants that day, as they only have so many tickets for shows and reservations for dinner.  They told us they were advised what shows they would have that day about 9 and then they opened at 10.  Definately worth the 20 minute wait in line.


----------



## rbcowboy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Tix 4 Less - Question*

Fern:
Thanks for the tip.  Are the discount dinner tickets,  time and date specific (in addition to restaurant specific)?   Are they only for use the day you get them or any other dates?

thanks in advance


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't purchased dinner tix since last summer, but I doubt it has changed.  You can purchase tickets up to seven days in advance.  When you purchase them you have to tell them the date and time you will be using them.  They then make a reservation for you and sell you the voucher (you only pay the service charge, and pay the discounted dinner price at the establishment).  Your voucher has the date and time on it, and that is when you must use it.

Hope that helps.

Fern


----------



## rbcowboy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Tix 4 Less - Question*

thanks Fern,
the info does help.


----------

